# Garmin 810 Mount for Contact SLR Bars



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a good mount for my Garmin 810 that will fit the Giant Contact SLR bar. I would prefer an out-in-front mount. If anyone is aware of anyone who makes this type of mount, please reply. Thanks.


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Raceware is the only one that makes a mount for the giant aero bar. I want one too for my propel but it's not cheap


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I found one used and paid $40 for it. Going on my tcx which has the contact slr bar.


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

My Propel came with a mount for the aero bar. I guess Giant realized how hard it is to find a mount for thier one piece system? I too was planning to buy a mount until I rummaged through the stuff that came with my bike and saw one lol


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

I found more computer mounts that will work for the propel.

Merekbike, ControlTech and PZ Racing make similar mounts with a round section bolted to the stem face plate. They are not direct mount since you'll have to put a mount onto the round section but it will accept almost anything. The merekbike guy is having a baby or something, I couldn't find the one from PZ for sale. You can get the ControlTech one for about 40bucks. They also have a carbon verson for more money.
View attachment 303906

View attachment 303905

View attachment 303907

There is a second type that's also bolted to the stem face plate but it's a direct mount for "garmin" 1/4 turn and there is also a gopro mount underneath. Both products from Bdop and Fouriers look suspiciously similar. They are about the same 40 bucks price but Bdop charges 7.50 for shipping while Fouriers wants 20. So I ordered one from Bdop. I'll see how it works when I get it.








View attachment 303908


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Received the Bdop mount today, from Taiwan to Canada in two days no less! Quickest and cheapest shipping ever! Fits snug and it's pretty sturdy. Highly recommended!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

CrankyMinion said:


> Received the Bdop mount today, from Taiwan to Canada in two days no less! Quickest and cheapest shipping ever! Fits snug and it's pretty sturdy. Highly recommended!


Pictures?


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Not the best lighting since my bike is still hibernating in my basement.
View attachment 303970

View attachment 303971


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

CrankyMinion said:


> Not the best lighting since my bike is still hibernating in my basement.
> View attachment 303970
> 
> View attachment 303971


i can't see it.

do you have photobucket or something?


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

strange, try it again.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

cool thanks man.
showing a buddy who has the same bars.


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice. What is the bracket underneath for? Light or something?

ah, just saw that it's for a GoPro.


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

It's a mount for gopro. I don't have a gopro but I have a Sony Action Cam and I have an adapter so that I can put the action cam on it.


----------



## swsimmons (Mar 3, 2009)

bikejockey said:


> I'm looking for a good mount for my Garmin 810 that will fit the Giant Contact SLR bar. I would prefer an out-in-front mount. If anyone is aware of anyone who makes this type of mount, please reply. Thanks.


If any of you are still looking for an out front Garmin mount for the Giant Contact SLR bar/stem combo I have one available. Custom made and CNC milled. I had this done out of necessity as all the mounts were really ugly or were not true out front flush mounts.

$50 shipped. Pics available


----------

